# Las Vegas Motor Speedway Photo Workshop Nov 3-4



## akamai (Oct 11, 2006)

LAS VEGAS - A two-day photography workshop by chief track photographer David Allio will be held at Las Vegas Motor Speedway Nov. 3-4. The two-day session will include a drag racing photography workshop on Friday, Nov. 3, at The Strip at LVMS (in conjunction with the NHRA Lucas Oil Series Finals) and paved short track oval racing photography on Saturday, Nov. 4, at the Bullring at LVMS (in conjunction with the annual Fall Classic Super Late Model event). This two-day workshop is customized for photographers with digital SLR cameras. Classroom sessions begin with digital photo basics and moves through creative oval racing photo techniques, track safety, professional conduct, editorial assignments, copyright and photo marketing. Trackside and pit road sessions will provide photo opportunities of live racing. Individual question-and-answer sessions are an integral part of the overall workshop. Workshop instructor David Allio began his professional motorsports photography career in 1974. He worked for 17 years as a special events photographer for the R.J. Reynolds Tobacco Company, with assignments at over 100 different race tracks. His editorial images have graced the cover of nearly every major motorsports publication in the world. He began classroom instruction in 1978 at the University of Virginia. The multiple AARWBA (American Auto Racing Writers and Broadcasters Association) motorsports photography award-winner is currently the chief track photographer at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Last month, Allio hit the "trifecta" of big-three stick-and-ball sports magazines by selling racing photos to Sports Illustrated, ESPN-The Magazine and The Sporting News. This year, students that successfully complete the two-day workshop may be allowed trackside to photograph Sunday's NHRA eliminations. The best photo of the weekend will win a ride-along prize package from the Richard Petty Driving Experience. Both Canon and Nikon continue to support the workshop. News sponsors Richard Petty Driving Experience, Las Vegas Trade Show Guide, Think Tank Photo, SummitRacing.com and dragracecentral.com, join returning sponsors Las Vegas Motor Speedway, Goodyear, Roberts Photo of Indianapolis, Berrie Smith Professional Camera Repair, and ChasinRacin.com. This two-day motorsports photography workshop is limited to 25 participants. Participants must be at least 18 years old. Advance reservations are required. Tuition of $445 covers lecture sessions, track access and study materials. For reservations or additional information, please contact Ellen Wonnacott at LVMS at (702) 632-8213 (ewonnacott@lvms.com) or David Allio at www.DavidAllio.com workshop@davidallio.com.


----------

